# The Apostrophe Protection Society



## Earion (Apr 5, 2013)

The decision by a Council in Devon to drop apostrophes from street names, “to avoid potential confusion”, has caused ridicule. Beck’s Square and Blundell’s Avenue in Tiverton risk becoming merely Becks and Blundells. More scorn greeted the news that Mid Devon had voted to abolish the little signifier after holding a “risk assessment”. The ruling has given rise to parodies on the lines of “Ive recently completed a risk assessment and its been decided not to use apostrophes on the grounds that theyre confusing”.

The best thing about stories of this kind is that they bring to attention the existence of bodies such as the Apostrophe Protection Society, based in Boston, Lincs, the sort of institution we think of as uniquely English. Meanwhile, we have some sympathy for the Mid Devon councilors. The _TLS_ offices were until recently in Gray’s Inn Road. Or Grays Inn Road? One editor travels from Shepherd’s Bush -- or Shephers; another from Earls (Earl’s?) Court. Would anything be lost by doing away with these pesky apostrophes? On the other hand, we cannot forget the commuter on Piccadilly Line who was asked by a fellow passenger in a crowded carriage, “Is this Cockfosters?”. Eager to avoid confusion -- it certainly wasn’t his -- he disembarked.

TLS, March 22, 2013


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 5, 2013)

Δεν είναι ενδιαφέρον ότι, τόσο εδώ, όσο και στην Εσπερία, όλα αυτά τα άρθρα που ασχολούνται με αλλαγές στην ορθο*γραφία* καταφεύγουν και σε ένα ή περισσότερα παραδείγματα από τον *προφορικό* λόγο;


----------



## SBE (Apr 5, 2013)

Με εξαίρεση το ανέκδοτο της τελευταίας πρότασης, τα άλλα παραδείγματα δεν είναι από τον προφορικό λόγο.


----------



## daeman (Apr 5, 2013)

...
Εμ, όταν το είδα δεν το πόσταρα, και μετά το ξέχασα. Από τον Κουίνιον πριν δυο βδομάδες:

A spokesman for the British government’s Department for Communities and Local Government issued a statement last Saturday: “Ministers’ view is that England’s apostrophes should be cherished.” Note the careful placement of these endangered little marks. The statement was provoked by reports that a Devon council is about to formally decide not to include apostrophes on road signs.
...

βρέθηκα εκεί, που λένε λίγο περισσότερα για το θέμα, με αποστροφή οι περισσότεροι, βρετανική:
...
*Outrage at local authority plans to abolish apostrophe*
Mid Devon District Council's vote on whether to remove apostrophes from street signs 'to avoid confusion' is widely condemned 
The sometimes vexing question of where and when to add an apostrophe appears to have been solved in one corner of Devon: the local authority is planning to do away with them altogether.
Later this month members of Mid Devon district council's cabinet will discuss formally banning the pesky little punctuation marks from its (no apostrophe needed) street signs, apparently to avoid "confusion".

The news of the Tory-controlled council's (apostrophe required) decision provoked howls of condemnation on Friday from champions of plain English, fans of grammar, and politicians. Even the government felt the need to join the campaign to save the apostrophe.

The Plain English Campaign led the criticism. "It's nonsense," said Steve Jenner, spokesperson and radio presenter. "Where's it going to stop. Are we going to declare war on commas, outlaw full stops?"
Jenner was puzzled over why the council appeared to think it a good idea not to have punctuation on signs. "If it's to try to make things clearer, it's not going to work. The whole purpose of punctuation is to make language easier to understand. Is it because someone at the council doesn't understand how it works?"
...
Sian Harris, lecturer in English literature at Exeter University, said the proposals were likely to lead to greater confusion. She said: "Usually the best way to teach about punctuation is to show practical examples of it – removing [apostrophes] from everyday life would be a terrible shame and make that understanding increasingly difficult. English is a complicated language as it is — removing apostrophes is not going to help with that at all."
...
To be fair to modest Mid Devon, it is not the only authority to pick on the apostrophe. Birmingham did the same three years ago (the Mail went with the headline The city where apostrophes arent welcome).
The book retailer Waterstones caused a bit of a stir last year when it ditched the mark.

The council's communications manager, Andrew Lacey, attempted to dampen down the controversy. Lacey said: "Our proposed policy on street naming and numbering covers a whole host of practical issues, many of which are aimed at reducing potential confusion over street names.
"No final decision has yet been made and the proposed policy will be discussed at cabinet," he said.
Council leader Peter Hare-Scott (with a hyphen), was not amused by the attention his authority was receiving.
...







αλλά το γέλιο (και μερικές αποστροφές) πέφτει στα σχόλια από κάτω, απ' όπου αντιγράφω μερικά, σύντομα και to the point apostrophe:
- Whats so confusing?
- Exactly. What sort of idiot cant use apostrophe's properly?
- Its all maddnes's!
- Ask your sisters sons teachers.
- "For God's sake?" I see you're monotheist!
- Eat's Shoot's and Leave's.
- It is after all, just one drop of paint. There is tremendous scope here for affected locals to engage in a little guerilla painting. Not that I'd ever encourage anyone to vandalise street signs, you understand.
- Can they read in Mid Devon?
- Is Mid in Devon?
- First they came for the apostrophe...
- Αs David Marsh pointed out on another website:

my sister's friend's books.
my sister's friends' books.
my sisters' friend's books.
my sisters' friends' books.



κακείθεν ορμώμενος έφτασα σ' εκείνη τη σελίδα όπου παρατίθεται το αποπάνω παράδειγμα από το style guide του Γκάρντιαν, διαβάζοντας έμαθα ότι υπάρχει και International Apostrophe Day (της Αγίας Αποστρόφου, μεγάλη η χάρη της, στις 18 Αυγούστου) - εκτός από τη National Punctuation Day στις ΗΠες (του Αγίου Κόμματου, μεγάλη η χάρη του, Αγίου Κόμματος, 24 Σεπτεμβρίου) -






και βρήκα το Apostrophe Catastrophes - The Worlds' Worst. Punctuation; και μετά εκείνο το πόστερ για τη χρήση της αποστρόφου στην αγγλική.

​N'joy.


----------



## daeman (Apr 6, 2013)

...
Από τα δικά μας:

Οι μισοί Βρετανοί τα βρίσκουν μπαστούνια με την απόστροφο

Και σχιζολεξία και αποστροφομανία

Αυτή την απόστροφο να μη σ’ τη βάλω;

Αποδώ κι αποκεί

Ο λόγος σου με χόρτασε και το ψωμί σου φά' το

Από πού το "κόφ' το" και το "κούρευ' το";

Παρ' οτίτιδα

Απόστροφος πότε μπαίνει; Πότε όχι; Παράδειγμα: "που 'λεγαν", "που 'καναν"

"παν" "κιναν"

Αν είναι να 'ρθει θέ' να 'ρθεί;

Έλα 'δώ και έλα δω

Από μένα για σένα, σχετικά με μένα

Φχαριστώ ή 'Υχαριστώ;

κι ας πά' να μ' έλεγαν τρελό


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2013)

daeman said:


> - First they came for the apostrophe...



Πολύ πράμα! Αλλά πρέπει να ξεχωρίσω το παραπάνω εύστοχο νιμελερικό. Βικιπαιδικά νήματα:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_they_came...
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Πρώτα_ήρθαν...

Ας μην πω για τα ράμματα που έχω για τις αγγλοσαξονικές γούνες σε σχέση με τα ενωτικά. Το νιμελερικό που θα τους έβαζα θα έλεγε:

First they came for the hyphen,
and he didn't speak out because he didn't use hyphens.

Then they came for the apostrophes,
and he didn't speak out because he didn't have much use for apostrophes.


----------



## Earion (Apr 23, 2013)

Το θέμα με τις αποστρόφους δεν έκλεισε εδώ (με το σημείωμα # 1).

Από τη στήλη του TLS με τα γράμματα των αναγνωστών στον εκδότη:

*Apostrophed*

Sir,

I sympathize with the apostrophe question described by J.C. (TLS March 22). I was happy for many years with the English-language version of my surname, but in recent times I have struggled maddeningly with websites which reject it as illegitimate because of its apostrophe (some of these were even Irish government websites, which ought to have known better). Strangely, though, I find that, now I have reverted to the Irish-language version, life is little easier.

*MARK Ó SÚILEABHÁIN*
58 Greenway Lane, Bath

TLS April 5, 2013

:)


----------



## SBE (Apr 24, 2013)

Να τον δω αυτόν όταν θα προσπαθεί να πείσει γραφειοκράτες ότι ο Μαρκ Ο'Σάλιβαν κι ο Μαρκ Ο Σουλειμάν* είναι το ίδιο πρόσωπο. 

*Για όσους αργούν λίγο να καταλάβουν, ξέρω ότι το Ó Súilleabháin δεν προφέρεται Σουλειμάν


----------



## Earion (Apr 28, 2013)

Frank Zappa. _Apostrophe_'


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2014)

Πάντως, το δημοτικό συμβούλιο του Κέμπριτζ πήρε πίσω την απόφασή του για την κατάργηση των αποστρόφων από τις πινακίδες όταν ο κόσμος άρχισε να κυκλοφορεί με μαρκαδόρους και να διορθώνει.

http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...rs-war-punctuation-cull-apostrophes-cambridge
http://www.theguardian.com/society/2014/feb/06/council-reverses-ban-on-apostrophes


----------



## daeman (Feb 18, 2014)

The Guardian said:


> Reports of councils culling punctuation from street signs has prompted a grammar expert to warn that "if they take our apostrophes, commas will be next".
> ​Grammar campaigners have used marker pens to fill in missing apostrophes in Cambridge after the city council ruled they should be removed to avoid confusing emergency services.





daeman said:


> ...
> - It is after all, just one drop of paint. There is tremendous scope here for affected locals to engage in a little guerilla painting. Not that I'd ever encourage anyone to vandalise street signs, you understand.
> 
> - First they came for the apostrophe...





nickel said:


> ... Αλλά πρέπει να ξεχωρίσω το παραπάνω εύστοχο νιμελερικό. Βικιπαιδικά νήματα:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_they_came...
> http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Πρώτα_ήρθαν...
> 
> ...



Then they came for the commas,
and there was no one left to speak for them, except Nickel.


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2014)

...
*Oxford Dictionaries Apostrophe Challenge*.

Το Terribly Tricky είναι εύκολο, αλλά το Devilishly Difficult θέλει προσοχή γιατί βασίζεται στους στάνταρ, κλασικούς κανόνες, όχι σε πρόσφατες ευκολίες.


----------



## Themis (Sep 3, 2014)

daeman said:


> το Devilishly Difficult θέλει προσοχή γιατί βασίζεται στους στάνταρ, κλασικούς κανόνες, όχι σε πρόσφατες ευκολίες.


Την πάτησα στο Descartes's γιατί δεν σε άκουσα και δεν μου πήγαινε το χέρι να εφαρμόσω τον κανόνα


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2014)

...
E, ναι, κι εγώ σ' αυτό την πάτησα, γμτ τις καρτεσιανές μου ασύντακτες μέσα! 
Και τη δεύτερη φορά στο DJ'ing —αν είναι δυνατόν να την πατήσω σ' αυτό (beats me, 'cause beat's me )— που διάλεξα το DJing.
Αλλά το έξυπνο πουλί στις αποστρόφους πιάνεται· και πάει να σκάσει σαν να το 'χεις πιάσει απ' τη μύτη.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 3, 2014)

Κι εγώ το djing χωρίς απόστροφο διάλεξα κι ακόμα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω σε τι χρειάζεται.


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2014)

...
Επειδή σύμφωνα με τον κλασικό κανόνα χωρίζουμε με την απόστροφο τα αρκτικόλεξα από τις όποιες καταλήξεις ενδέχεται να πάρουν, π.χ. CD's, DVD's, DJ'ing. Σκέτη απ'LP'σία.

Lots o' LOTFLMAOs, Oxford Dics. '*L*o*ll*ing on the floor laughin' me ass off's.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 4, 2014)

Είναι επιλεκτικά μοχθηρό πάντως. Την πάτησα κι εγώ όπως ο Θέμης με ένα Augustus's (σωστό: Augustus') και μου σερβίρει ένα (σωστό, έτσι) Prince Charles's για να την ξαναπατήσω...


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2014)

Καλημέρες. Ωραίοι οι κλασικοί κανόνες, αλλά χρειάζεται να ξέρεις και τους κανόνες στους οποίους έχει κατασταλάξει ο εκδοτικός οίκος και κάποιες φορές χρειάζεται και έμπειρο μάτι, αφού περιλαμβάνει μικροεξαιρέσεις. Έκανα το δύσκολο κάπου τέσσερις φορές, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν κατέγραφα τα δύσκολα. Θα το κάνω ξανά άλλη μέρα, να τα μαζέψουμε εδώ, μέσα σε SPOILER tags.


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2019)

...
A society dedicated to preserving the correct use of the apostrophe has shut down because "ignorance has won". 

Retired journalist John Richards, 96, started the Apostrophe Protection Society in 2001 to make sure the “much-abused” punctuation mark was being used correctly.

But Mr Richards has now announced: “With regret I have to announce that, after some 18 years, I have decided to close the Apostrophe Protection Society.

“There are two reasons for this. One is that at 96 I am cutting back on my commitments and the second is that fewer organisations and individuals are now caring about the correct use of the apostrophe in the English Language."
...


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 10, 2021)

Missing apostrophe in Facebook post lands NSW real estate agent in legal hot water

Anthony Zadravic posted that another real estate agent was “selling multi million $ (sic) homes in Pearl Beach but can’t pay his employees superannuation”. [...] There is a suggestion the NSW Central Coast realtor meant to have an apostrophe after the word employee and was only referring to his experience.


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2021)

*Lets Campaign for the Epistrophe of the Apostrophe*


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2022)

Its quadruple's.


----------



## SBE (Apr 11, 2022)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν το όνομα του καταστηματάρχη είναι Goodwyns ή Goodwyn οπότε χρειάζεται μια απόστροφο (αλλά τις χρησιμοποίησε όλες αλλού).


----------

